# Best Buy Antenna with Free Tivo Deal



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I was looking at antennas online and found this deal at Best Buy:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Long-Ra...?skuId=9999163500050001&id=pcmprd163300050001

I figured I'd go down there and pick this up. If the antenna doesn't work for me I still have the free Tivo.

When I got down there they only had one tivo and one antenna left. And I ddin't see them advertising it anywhere. I asked the Best Buy guy about it by showing the web page on my phone and he knew about it. So I got the last pair.

I wonder if Tivo is tying to steal everyone away from Cable/Sat?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Dave Zatz had a post on it last week. This popped up after the Solid Signal deal surfaced.

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2011-08/tivo-courts-cord-cutters/

Solid Signal $9.99 discussion


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

hairyblue said:


> I wonder if Tivo is tying to steal everyone away from Cable/Sat?


Perhaps their desperately trying to find a new niche?

The cablecards made a bit of a mess of selling Tivos to cable subscribers. OTA might be their best bet as a place to keep selling standalone Tivos, even though their attempts at consumer product development seem rather half-hearted anymore.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

smbaker said:


> Perhaps their desperately trying to find a new niche?
> 
> The cablecards made a bit of a mess of selling Tivos to cable subscribers. OTA might be their best bet as a place to keep selling standalone Tivos, even though their attempts at consumer product development seem rather half-hearted anymore.


There are reports that OTA-only viewership is experiencing healthy growth, partly due to the economy, but also due to cable company hostility and expense. It's concerning enough to some groups that there is a lobbying effort to take away a big chunk of the broadcast TV frequency spectrum and give it to emergency responders, who will no doubt utilize it with astounding inefficiency. This is especially unfortunate now that broadcast TV has entered a golden age with the advent of ATSC digital technology. I'm OTA only, and I love my TiVo Premiere, even if its software is a work in progress.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

L David Matheny said:


> There are reports that OTA-only viewership is experiencing healthy growth, partly due to the economy, but also due to cable company hostility and expense. It's concerning enough to some groups that there is a lobbying effort to take away a big chunk of the broadcast TV frequency spectrum and give it to emergency responders, who will no doubt utilize it with astounding inefficiency. This is especially unfortunate now that broadcast TV has entered a golden age with the advent of ATSC digital technology. I'm OTA only, and I love my TiVo Premiere, even if its software is a work in progress.


+1

There's a real chance that underhanded legislation on behalf of the cable lobby could cripple or eliminate some local broadcasting. Meaning new legislation to "help" emergency services might actually eliminate the local emergency notifications that local broadcasters provide. Go to http://www.thefutureoftv .org/default.asp for more information and to see what you can do to help.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

L David Matheny said:


> There are reports that OTA-only viewership is experiencing healthy growth, partly due to the economy, but also due to cable company hostility and expense. It's concerning enough to some groups that there is a lobbying effort to take away a big chunk of the broadcast TV frequency spectrum and give it to emergency responders, who will no doubt utilize it with astounding inefficiency. This is especially unfortunate now that broadcast TV has entered a golden age with the advent of ATSC digital technology. I'm OTA only, and I love my TiVo Premiere, even if its software is a work in progress.


The whole point of changing broadcast TV over to digital was supposed to be to free up spectrum for first responders--it was already in the works, and 9/11/2001 helped make the need apparent.

Of course it's almost 10 years later and they've screwed up broadcast TV and sold off spectrum (which they should have kept and leased), but the whole first responders thing has pretty much been left on the back burner this whole time.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

appleye1 said:


> +1
> 
> There's a real chance that underhanded legislation on behalf of the cable lobby could cripple or eliminate some local broadcasting. Meaning new legislation to "help" emergency services might actually eliminate the local emergency notifications that local broadcasters provide. Go to http://www.thefutureoftv .org/default.asp for more information and to see what you can do to help.


Sorry, whenever it's cable versus the NAB, I just assume, based on experience, that both sides are lying to me, even if it's only lies of omission, and that both are out to screw me, again, based on experience.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I think this is a smart move for Tivo. Cable subscriptions are shrinking while OTA is growing. It only makes sense to go after this market.


----------



## ntarvin (Jan 29, 2011)

This is not just a smart move, it's a slam-dunk! 

Not only does Tivo capture OTA users with a machine to handle recording (and some web functions), it supplies a long-range antenna (one of the best-selling of the Clearstream line), AND a reduced monthly fee - which is within an acceptable range based on Hulu+ and Netflix prices.

The best thing, though, for those of us who are trying to convince our "better half" that cutting the cord is easier than they think it will be, is that the Tivo has a very high WAF! (Wife Acceptance Factor) - a simple remote, no extra "stuff", no computers in the living room, etc, etc, etc.

I got this package the day I heard about it. I had thought about Tivo before, but $20 a month and buying antennas just did not fit my budget. This deal was perfect. Hooked up the Tivo and antenna and everything worked. Bargain!

I had previously tried a number of the media center progs - Boxee, XBM, WMC, etc but they didn't pass the WAF. Too confusing, too much going on. In short - too much change at once. She just wanted to sit down on the couch and click a button. 

Roku was good - she liked that one and I still use Roku to access Netflix and other web services using PlayOn (not crazy about Tivo's handling of the web stuff), but the Tivo is the missing component for us. Yes, now she can sit on the couch and just click a button!
(I also got a Harmony 650 remote to control everything, but I'm the only one who uses it! LOL!)

Tivo got this one exactly right - let's hope they keep it up!


----------



## tazmandman (Sep 10, 2011)

I agree, Tivo should be making hard marketing and promotional strides to helping people "cut the cord"... 

I picked up this deal as well yesterday at Best Buy... they had a small sign by the Tivo Premiere displays but no heavy advertisement. 

When the guy rang me up I had to tell him about the bundle... he said it was so new to their store that they had not properly printed out the promo material, etc. but even he thought that it was a steal of a deal...

edit: misspelling


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tazmandman said:


> I agree, Tivo should be making hard marketing and promotional strides to helping people cut the chord...


Unless they're planning on sawing through their rafter support webbing, it's "cutting the cord". As in umbilical cord.


----------



## tazmandman (Sep 10, 2011)

unitron said:


> Unless they're planning on sawing through their rafter support webbing, it's "cutting the cord". As in umbilical cord.


haha, yes.. I had a musical chord on my mind at the time...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tazmandman said:


> haha, yes.. I had a musical chord on my mind at the time...


There's an old song about that.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

It's an excellent antenna.

I use the same one (with an amplifier since I split the signal between 2 Tivos)

Mine hangs off the side of my entertainment center, pointed out the window.

I get all my locals (transmitters 15-35 miles away) plus a couple of Charlotte stations (transmitters 60 miles away)

I switched to OTA when I got the HDTV and discovered Tivo could not remap clear QAM.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

A good deal for OTA recording, downside is the number/amount of channelss unavailable with the use of this antenna... Knowing in which direction is another factor to consider...

The cable companies should offer bundled packages of channels that you actually view, an not forced to pay for all or nothing.... IMHO...

There are reasons this option is not available to the general public, an it is a shame that greed is the driving force behind it... :down:


----------



## mdm08033 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dr_Diablo said:


> A good deal for OTA recording, downside is the number/amount of channelss unavailable with the use of this antenna... Knowing in which direction is another factor to consider...:


I am getting close to jumping on this. I was shocked to see that a $4.19 UHF bowtie, hanging from an old Christmas decoration window suction cup hook, pulled in every major and minor digital station in the Haddonfield, South Jersey area near Philadelphia. The only hiccup comes next spring when my wife's precious Phillies return to cable.

Cheers, Michael


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

This deal makes too much sense to belong to TiVo management. Fittingly however, they might wind up owing some unknown stock-boy from Best Buy for saving their company.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I just set one of these up for my niece. I was pleasantly surprised at the range of the antenna - she is 40+ miles away from the broadcast antennas and got all the expected stations and more (antenna in her attic, and her house in somewhat of a valley).

She was very happy to ditch cable.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Does anyone know when this deal expires? I am considering getting a Tivo and this is a good deal, plus if i dont like it i can just return it to best buy


----------



## timatkn (Oct 1, 2010)

compnurd said:


> Does anyone know when this deal expires? I am considering getting a Tivo and this is a good deal, plus if i dont like it i can just return it to best buy


I don't know about the antenna deal but TIVO told me the 9.99 per month for OTA (which is the best part of the deal IMHO) expires in November.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Just remember that the upcoming (supposedly this Sunday) Tivo Elite (4 tuner Tivo) does NOT SUPPORT OTA.. Only cable.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I picked this up today and this antenna is awesome


----------



## chunkybug (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi all

First Time Poster here, long time reader. I jumped on the bandwagon bundle as well. 

I have to say it is a great deal as I refuse to pay our apartment complex monopoly for television services called Primecast. (Authorized Directv dealer)

I live 30 miles North of Atlanta and on the third floor and I placed the Clear Stream Antenna on an extended modified bird feeder pole. I am able to get all the Atlanta locals including most of the Low Power channels and VHF.

For $99 it is well worth it for me. Plus there is a coupon for 6 months free of Hula Plus as well. So for 9.99 a month it is a steal. I really like the Tivo as I have never used one but I am well versed in D*sh N3twork DVR's. (From the original Dishplayer to 722k)

Tivo is much better than any of D*sh's DVR for sure.


Kevin


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

hairyblue said:


> I was looking at antennas online and found this deal at Best Buy:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Long-Ra...?skuId=9999163500050001&id=pcmprd163300050001


I wouldn't call the CS2 a "long range antenna", it's in the same class as a double bow tie antenna.


----------



## mdm08033 (Apr 23, 2007)

The partial cord cutting continues. My Sony BDP-S380 with streaming built in went smoothly. Yesterday the TiVo Premiere, deluxe remote and 50' ethernet cable arrived. I will try to get the TiVo up and running asap. Next up is the Vonage setup. If all goes well I will switch ISP from FIOS to Comcast within two weeks. 

Not TiVo related per se, but I am not impressed with the selction of children's and family programming on Hulu plus and Amazon Prime. My seven and nine year old children can't seem to find much. Speed Racer and The Rocky and Bullwinkle show are cool, but come on they're 40 years old.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

mdm08033 said:


> Next up is the Vonage setup.


Might want to look into Ooma or NetTALK.


----------



## whompus60 (Oct 3, 2011)

vman41 said:


> I wouldn't call the CS2 a "long range antenna", it's in the same class as a double bow tie antenna.


Here where we are located, the local tv station has partnered with Toyota dealer and giving the cs2 for free, just have to test drive a car.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

whompus60 said:


> Here where we are located, the local tv station has partnered with Toyota dealer and giving the cs2 for free, just have to test drive a car.


And where is it that you are located? Other folks on the forum might want to take advantage of this deal.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Sounds like a good deal for folks in an OTA-rich area. Unfortunately, I decided to retire to an area without much OTA.


----------



## whompus60 (Oct 3, 2011)

JimboG said:


> And where is it that you are located? Other folks on the forum might want to take advantage of this deal.


Sorry.. Forgot my location is not with my user name. Located In Dothan Al.

Edit = Just fixed that.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

lillevig said:


> Sounds like a good deal for folks in an OTA-rich area. Unfortunately, I decided to retire to an area without much OTA.


Think of how much you could save by moving ...


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

whompus60 said:


> Sorry.. Forgot my location is not with my user name. Located In Dothan Al.
> 
> Edit = Just fixed that.


Sounds like a great deal for the Army Aviation guys then!


----------



## whompus60 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah.. If they waited in line. I went over to have a look and the line was way to long for me. I just passed on by.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

The important question is does the antenna really work at 50 miles, even when mounted outside?? I'll bet not, unless it's also mounted 50 feet up.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

netringer said:


> The important question is does the antenna really work at 50 miles, even when mounted outside?? I'll bet not, unless it's also mounted 50 feet up.


Well, I put one in my niece's attic and she was getting strong signals from stations 45 miles away, so the 50 mile range was/is pretty close. She lives in a bit of a valley and had trouble with (analog) OTA in the past. Don't know if the improvement was the fact that OTA is now digital or the antenna.

Note that the antenna is directional, so your results are going to depend a lot on the location of your towers.


----------



## mdm08033 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well my OTA only Premiere is up and running. As you all know, the picture quality is stunning. For some reason the local CW affiliate channel 57 would not come in on Tuesday night but when I got home from work on Thursday night it magically appeared. 

After downloading the a second software update, the TiVo customer service chat folks directed me to reboot the Premiere to load the Hulu Plus application. The Premiere's Hulu Plus interface is a nice improvement over the Sony BDP-S380.

I was surprised to discover that Amazon Prime is different from Amazon Instant Video. I am not thrilled with the selction on Prime. The lack of a queue or last watched list makes the Amazon Prime offerings a lot less interesting. 

In an attempt to smooth over the transition from mindless FIOS channel surfing, I went through all of the major networks prime time schedules and set up a dozen or so season passes. This way when my wife asks, "What's on?" we will have a backlogs of something. Hopefully with OTA, Hulu Plus and Netflix on the Premiere and Amazon and Crackle on The Blu-Ray player I will be able to stay off the FIOS or Comcast pipe. 

The last issue issue I need to resolve is how to watch the Philadelphia Phillies next April.

Cheers


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

The antenna/tivo package for $99 didn't seem to be a good deal. The antenna says on it for UHF. That wouldn't do me any good as half my OTA stations are VHF.
I saw one of those antennas at the thrift store. I would have bought it and tried it out, but that thrift store doesn't allow returns.


----------



## mdm08033 (Apr 23, 2007)

You might wander over to the AVS forum for over the air reception in your geographic market. In the past few weeks I have learned that every antenna works somewhere and you need to experiment. Some folks say to try starting with a paper clip. I'll suggest a $5 UHF bowtie and a $6 300 to 75 Ohm transformer from Radio Shack. If it doesn't work you can go upscale from there. Right now I am testing out the Mohu Leaf and the Wall-Tenna. 

Good luck.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

Looks like the Best Buy Ad had this Deal again advertised for this week.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

hairyblue said:


> Looks like the Best Buy Ad had this Deal again advertised for this week.


Yeah, too bad TiVo discontinued the $9.99 a month antenna only sub for the Premiere.


----------



## drknapp (Nov 28, 2011)

unitron said:


> Yeah, too bad TiVo discontinued the $9.99 a month antenna only sub for the Premiere.


Figures. I was planning on signing up for that when we get the Premieres I just ordered from Best Buy this week.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

drknapp said:


> Figures. I was planning on signing up for that when we get the Premieres I just ordered from Best Buy this week.


Call them and try it over the phone. It can't hurt.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Is the antenna any good? I don't see how it will pick up VHF channels with it being so small?


----------



## mdm08033 (Apr 23, 2007)

rainwater said:


> Call them and try it over the phone. It can't hurt.


I just screen chatted with a TiVo customer service person and they said the $9.95 OTA service charge offer has expired. They said that I could add a second TiVo for an additional $14.99 per month.

Bugger!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mdm08033 said:


> I just screen chatted with a TiVo customer service person and they said the $9.95 OTA service charge offer has expired. They said that I could add a second TiVo for an additional $14.99 per month.
> 
> Bugger!


I wouldn't expect an online rep to do anything for you like a CSR over the phone will.


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

Charles R said:


> Might want to look into Ooma or NetTALK.


OOMA +1


----------



## mdm08033 (Apr 23, 2007)

rainwater said:


> I wouldn't expect an online rep to do anything for you like a CSR over the phone will.


I called a CSR while my new OTA antenna is being installed. The CSR said the $9.99 offer ended on November 15th and that's that. Should I just bite the bullet on a second Premiere in my bedroom at $14.99 a month or is there any reason to suspect they will repeat the $9.99 offer?


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

mdm08033 said:


> I called a CSR while my new OTA antenna is being installed. The CSR said the $9.99 offer ended on November 15th and that's that. Should I just bite the bullet on a second Premiere in my bedroom at $14.99 a month or is there any reason to suspect they will repeat the $9.99 offer?


At that price, I'd just get lifetime. You will break even in a little over 2 years.

-Ted


----------



## whompus60 (Oct 3, 2011)

ncted said:


> At that price, I'd just get lifetime. You will break even in a little over 2 years.
> 
> -Ted


Another thing to consider though, the way tech is moving lately. In 2014 are we going to even want set top boxes of any kind? I have went monthly on both of mine. I may in the long run wish I had not, but I don't know.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

whompus60 said:


> Another thing to consider though, the way tech is moving lately. In 2014 are we going to even want set top boxes of any kind? I have went monthly on both of mine. I may in the long run wish I had not, but I don't know.


I dont see STB's going away for a very long time.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, I'm actually someone who "defends" Netflix's streaming catalog, even though I cancelled streaming.. But unless we can get BASICALLY everything on demand, WITHOUT commercials, in an all you can eat fashion (like netflix) or VERY low cost PPV option (literally nickel & diming for most shows)... then I really don't foresee something like Tivos going away for a long time.

I would pay MORE than I pay for cable now if everything was available PPV _without_ commercials, and I had clear info about how long each thing would last (days/months/weeks/years) so I could prioritize.


----------



## drknapp (Nov 28, 2011)

Well I received the two packages I ordered and installed them. As mentioned above they couldn't give me the $9.95 package. The Rep I talked to even got a supervisor to try, but no go. I ended up just biting the bullet and bought the lifetime for both. I'm saving $120 a month from dropping Verizon so I'll break even eventually.


----------

